# Prominente Ladies in wadenmuskelformendem Schuhwerk x15



## Berggeist1963 (14 März 2009)

Es lassen sich sehen: Kate Walsh, Melania Trump, Andie MacDowell, Kelly Brook, Amy Adams, Holly Hunter, Kelly Slater, Ashley Jones, Christine Lakin, Eva Longoria, Carla Gugino und 4x Pamela Anderson:



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 



Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Fotografen, Sucher, Finder und Erstveröffentlicher!


----------



## astrosfan (14 März 2009)

Einen herzlichen Dank Dir Berggeist für die leckeren Wadenladies :thumbup:


----------



## spider70 (11 Apr. 2009)

Vielen Dank!!!!!
Schöne Waden sind immer ein Anblick!!!!


----------



## Buterfly (12 Apr. 2009)

Da sind ja ein paar nette Bildchen dabei
:thx: berggeist


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Apr. 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2011)

nette Ansichten


----------



## Tom G. (7 Sep. 2011)

Berggeist1963 schrieb:


> ... Kelly Brook ...



Das Kleid von Kelly Brook samt Inhalt finde ich immer noch absolut sensationell! :WOW:


----------

